
Ask HN: Best 24“ external monitor (brand) for Macbook Pro? - halpme
I&#x27;m looking to buy an external monitor for my 15&quot; MacBook Pro and use it as the only display. Ideally the monitor would be 23-24&quot; for the screen size and cost no more than $200. It doesn&#x27;t need to have 4k or ultra HD resolution, but it should be clear and easy on the eyes as I&#x27;ll be doing a lot of reading and coding. I already have a comfortable mechanical keyboard and mouse, but am unfamiliar with what&#x27;s commonly used as the monitor.
======
mtmail
I'm very happy with my refurbished Dell U2713H (27"). Same dimensions as the
iMac, digital inputs. I see you can get a Dell U2414H (24") for $230.

------
thesmileyone
Anything by Dell, Ilyama, NEC or Asus for that price.

------
majurg
Dell ultrasharp

